# My Critter Spray gun



## a1Jim

Good Reveiw
I have one its a great little gun for some things


----------



## Hunterastin

i am in the process of building my first guitar, would this work good for shooting the finish on it?


----------



## duasbata

It is my understanding that lacquer is used for finishing guitars. And multiple coats of it. Unfortunately I haven't sprayed lacquer yet on this gun. I've only used latex with this so far(and water). The best picture of a finished product sprayed with this gun that I've seen is Woodgals project. I don't think she used lacquer though. Good luck.


----------



## duasbata

Hunterastin..
Came across this site on the web where he talks about his experience with the Critter and lacquer.
It's on the last section called 6 Month Follow Up. Hope this helps.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review. I have one of these and I have had great results with water based poly, and latex paint with Flowatrol. It is fun to use and easy to clean. The only drawback is it's small spray pattern…I used it to spray a cabinet and it took a while for each coat.


----------



## duasbata

Thanks Brad_Nailor. Hunterastin got me curious now that I might go out and get some lacquer and try it myself. I got a pint of General Finishes PolyAcrylic Satin waterbased finish that I got a few days back but haven't tried it either. I'd also like to try some dewaxed shellac. My dining table might be a good candidate since it's so banged up from me using it as a worktable sometimes. I'd tape it up in 3 equal sections and see how each one turns out. Then I can play the "...can you guess the finish on this?" game at dinner parties!


----------



## firecaster

Hunter,
I have one of these. I usually use it for latex on outdoor projects. Do you not think the spraygun I gave you would work?


----------



## Dusty56

I myself , being a newbie to this , why would you need lacquer thinner to clean latex (water based) paint from your gun ??


----------



## duasbata

There was a spot inside the nozzle thread that was just difficult to remove with the brush and water. The paint just wouldn't come loose. Might be my worn brush. Lacquer thinner at the time was about the strongest cleaner I got. That's all.


----------



## Dusty56

Thank you .


----------



## bamboo

Hi,
After reading all those positive reviews on Critter, I bought one from Amazon. I tried to test it with water and nothing comes out. I have to till the bottle to let the water out in order to spray it. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## duasbata

Did you check the fluid tube to see if something is obstructing it?
What about the nozzle, can you see through it?
Try moving the nozzle a little higher up to get in line with the air stream.
How's your compressor pressure setting?
If all else fails, call Amazon and ask for a replacement.
There's definitely something wrong with your gun.
I had no problems with mine.
I recently sprayed the outdoor bench I made for my kids PINK which is what they
wanted.
I noticed that the nozzle tip gets a build up of paint and frequently 
have to wipe it off. Nothing major. You will hear a difference in sound. The bench is about 4 ft long and 3 ft high.
Since the spray pattern is small it took a while but it was fun nontheless.
Afterwards the kids used a paint brush and went crazy painting butterflies,
forrest scenes, clouds, etc. Looks real nice. It's the brightest item in the backyard.
Good luck with yours. I'm sure once you get it fixed you'll like it.
It's good for small projects and I'll still use my Devilbiss for the big ones.


----------

